# Pre-Season Game #7 Knicks vs Nets



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*






*Knicks vs. Nets*​*Friday Oct 28, 2005 @7:30 pm (TV: ESPN) *​*Madison Square Garden*​ 


> In his preseason Knicks debut, center Eddy Curry made his presense felt, sinking five of seven shots and scoring 16 points in only 13 points. Trevor Ariza chipped in with 13 points, 6 rebounds and 4 assists, and rookie Channing Frye scored 12 in 93-84 win against the cross-river rival Nets on October 15.


 
http://aol.nba.com/knicks/

Let's have a repeat performance.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

You guys will probably take this anyways.. Jason Kidd is sitting out, resisting further injuries.. So the New Jersey Nets will need Vince Carter and certain bench players to carry the load.. It still does not matter it is preseason, it matters when regular season starts.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

nets fans preparing their rebuttle when they lose already, I find that funny.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

last game of the preseason buddy means nothing but self pride you can be undefeated or winless means nothing your team's judged by the seson and the playoffs which I think the Knicks should be in. Kidd will sit out as well as Collins to show the game is not important the SEASON starts next week then if you beat the Nets in a game you have bragging rights


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Place a bet on this game. :biggrin: 


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=210983


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

DID YOU KNOW : if the knicks win this game they will be in first place for the atlantic division


i know its preseason but it is a positive sign none the less


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Place a bet on this game. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=210983


Ill put my uCash money where my mouth is and bet 20,000 on the nets to win. 

BTW Chosen Few I think the quote in your sig has it backwards.








http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/image/2000/mar/marb310.jpg


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> DID YOU KNOW : if the knicks win this game they will be in first place for the atlantic division
> 
> 
> i know its preseason but it is a positive sign none the less


That's the thing, it's only preseason.

It shall be quite funny if the Knicks lose to a Kidd and Carter-less New Jersey team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> That's the thing, it's only preseason.
> 
> It shall be quite funny if the Knicks lose to a Kidd and Carter-less New Jersey team.


Carter is playing, and it's only preseason so why would it be quite funny if we lose if it's "only preseason?"


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Curry with a NASTY block on Carter


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Nets are over the foul limit with 5 minutes left in the 1st qtr. NY 12 NJ 15


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Nats...excuse me Nets take a time out with less than 3 minutes remaining in the 1st qtr. 23-14 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> Curry with a NASTY block on Carter


Would have had another if Davis wasn't called for a foul. He's really asserting himself on D out there.

-Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jerome "Snacks" James checks into the game. James misses an outside jumper which looked quite arkward. James pulls up another jumper over Jackson and misses.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James misses a jumper for the third possession in a row. He stinks!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st qtr. 26-12 Nets. 7 turnovers for the Knicks in this quarter, can we see the rookies check in the next qtr?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What do you think of James Kitty?

Is he pressing?

-Petey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Darn it, I have to run...Knick fans don't hesistate to add to this game thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> What do you think of James Kitty?
> 
> Is he pressing?
> 
> -Petey


I was never a fan of James or the signing, but I do think he is nervous. I think LB has a lot to do with it, especially after the comments he made to the media about James not being in game shape.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

nets up by 10 end of first half


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

1:48 left nets 87 knicks 82, still in it folks


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

a minute left a 7 point nets lead


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

damn that game was horrible, from both teams


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lose 91-86 to a very good nets team
your comments


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

^my comments are u lost....


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Mebury didnt look good in Brown's idea of how the pg should play, he was pissed today picking up a technical I noticed Brown took him out a couple of times brought him back in the fourth it will be interesting to see how that relationship goes.

I agree James looked bad I thought he was little better
Channing Frye looked good
Curry started off good but I didnt notice him in the second half
Matt Barnes looked good as well as Malik Rose
looks like the coach has gotten Crawford to improve taking it to the basket instead of just the jumpshot

preseason 1-1
18-3 since JKidd looking forward to the matchup this year


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ill give my honest impressions of knicks.

You guys are going to be better than I thought. Curry will have a nice season maybe better if he can work on his defense like he did tonight. Robinson is gold for you guys by all means trade him to us . Crawford and Marbury lost you guys that game, too many quick shots, Crawford took a jumper with 3 guys on him and at least 17 secs on the clock. Both teams were horrible on TO's so i wont bust you on that, BS calls on both sides and finally I think you will make the playoffs. Good Luck in the Season and ill see you all in hell .


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

crawford was 6 of 12, what horrible shots? We lost because of the ***** refs giving you all those damn freethrows, bull**** freethrows. You made more shots than we TOOK!

That and turnovers were a problem but Nets starters played 30+ minutes while we played 20ish, went hard for a mere preseason game.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> BTW Chosen Few I think the quote in your sig has it backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: So true.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> crawford was 6 of 12, what horrible shots? We lost because of the ***** refs giving you all those damn freethrows, bull**** freethrows. You made more shots than we TOOK!
> 
> That and turnovers were a problem but Nets starters played 30+ minutes while we played 20ish, went hard for a mere preseason game.


Dude Crawford played 38 Minutes, Kidd wasnt playing and our two most reliable Fontcourt players played 24mins each. 

Crawford was 6 of 12 with no trips to the line, meaning he took mostly jump shots, no matter how the refs call it, if you drive your bound to get at least some calls.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I THINK THE REFS WERE DRUNK.(oops, CAPS accidently...)

it was whistle after whistle,neither team could go into a flow. :curse:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

that game was so painful to watch b/c of the pace. :curse:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

definitely boring as hell....

we didnt make a good enuff effort to give eddy the ball (i only watched the second half so...) hes great around the basket finishing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice to see the Nets fans clog the board with non-sense. You would think this was a playoff game.  

Side note: I'm so sick and tired of the Mebury nicknames, it gets kind of old after a while.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Nice to see the Nets fans clog the board with non-sense. You would think this was a playoff game.
> 
> Side note: I'm so sick and tired of the Mebury nicknames, it gets kind of old after a while.


im just sayin that the game was so painful to watch b/c of the pace.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

kitty, what do you mean Mebury nickname?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> kitty, what do you mean Mebury nickname?


Nets fans call him Mebury instead Marbury indicating he is selfish. Quite annoying....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> im just sayin that the game was so painful to watch b/c of the pace.


Not you, inuyasha....you know what Net fans I'm talking about. The over dramatic ones.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Not you, inuyasha....you know what Net fans I'm talking about. The over dramatic ones.


im glad im not bragging about victory, i really do not like to smack talk unless i hav to. :cheers: 
it was just a preseason game anyways.both these teams face each other 4 times this season.
thats when it really counts imo.

PS: i never knew of marbury's nickname (mebury.)
i just realized wat it meant. :brokenhea


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont even think he is selfish, how is he selfish?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Ill put my uCash money where my mouth is and bet 20,000 on the nets to win.
> 
> BTW Chosen Few I think the quote in your sig has it backwards.


you guys in jerz forget that marbury is the reason you have jkidd right now......no marbury= no kidd = no 2 time eastern conference champs = not worth talking about,....

:boohoo:

but i dont hate on the nets......

and i didnt write that quote....im just a messenger


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> you guys in jerz forget that marbury is the reason you have jkidd right now......no marbury= no kidd = no 2 time eastern conference champs = not worth talking about,....
> 
> :boohoo:
> 
> ...


:none: Wow. Did you figure that out by yourself? Which brings forth the point that whenever Marbury leaves, the team vastly improves. New Jersey trades him and heads to the Finals twice, Phoenix trades him and gets to the WCF(And their new PG wins MVP). Even when he was drafted, Milwaukee traded his draft rights to Minnesota for Ray Allen which gave them a true superstar.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> :none: Wow. Did you figure that out by yourself? Which brings forth the point that whenever Marbury leaves, the team vastly improves. New Jersey trades him and heads to the Finals twice, Phoenix trades him and gets to the WCF(And their new PG wins MVP). Even when he was drafted, Milwaukee traded his draft rights to Minnesota for Ray Allen which gave them a true superstar.


Great job Xeno. I to thank Stephon Marbury for bringing Jason Kidd here, when Marbury was a Net of course we got no where, when Jason Kidd put on a Nets uniform look what happens. Leadership something Marbury cannot ever be compared to Kidd in. Hopefully the Knicks do keep Marbury and have him for a long time. The only thing I consider him good for is his free throw shooting, and driving in the lane. And for Kidd well I do not even want to get into that. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Great job Xeno. I to thank Stephon Marbury for bringing Jason Kidd here, when Marbury was a Net of course we got no where, when Jason Kidd put on a Nets uniform look what happens. Leadership something Marbury cannot ever be compared to Kidd in. Hopefully the Knicks do keep Marbury and have him for a long time. The only thing I consider him good for is his free throw shooting, and driving in the lane. And for Kidd well I do not even want to get into that. :clap: :cheers:



oh of course, cause Jason kidd would have won 50 games with johnny newman starting...i doubt you guys were net fans long. marbury had jim mcilvaine starting along with johnny newman!! wtf kinda team is that!>>??? and you guys blame HIM???

traded marbury yes.... but got Richard jefferson AND jason collins in the draft, had Kenyon martin finally healthy, same for van horn. it wasnt just jason kidd.

i love the bandwagon net fans... you guys werent saying anything when you had derrick coleman...maybe cause you were laker fans or something.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I love this idea that he didnt have players around him and that's why the team was bad. But if it was only the players around him teams wouldnt trade him, he was an Allstar when he was with the Nets yet the team traded him thats strange something HAD to be wrong. 
Byron Scott couldnt stand him bc he wouldnt listen, wouldnt play defense and didnt make his team better in NJ (and PHX) He wanted to trade him ASAP he wanted to trade KVH too but Rod Thorn held out on that trade for another year


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

oo


PennyHardaway said:


> i love the bandwagon net fans... you guys werent saying anything when you had derrick coleman...maybe cause you were laker fans or something.


Penny you right, I know I enjoyed the Nets when they had Coleman, Kenny Anderson, and Drazen. I stopped watching them mainly because of the annoying, trash talking, bandwagon Net fans that flocked since Kidd arrived. When Vince arrived the bandwagon got even fuller, even though I'm a fan of his. The funny thing is they still can't even sell seats. My job gives away Nets tickets on a daily basis, that's beyond pathetic. You know it's sad during the playoffs last year and the year before you still saw empty seats in the arena. With all that said, you would think they won a championship the way they talk trash. They worry about us more than any ball club in the league. They dedicate at least 20 threads on the Knicks, our players the organization etc. Try winning a chip first then talk trash. As far as I'm concerned they will always be a bridesmaid and never a bride.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Penny you right, I know I enjoyed the Nets when they had Coleman, Kenny Anderson, and Drazen. stopped watching them mainly because of the annoying bandwagon Net fans that flocked since the Kidd arrived. When Vince arrived the bandwagon got even fuller, even though I'm a fan of his. The funny thing is they still can't even sell seats. My job gives away Nets tickets on a daily basis, that's beyond pathetic. You know it's sad during the playoffs last year and the year before you still saw empty seats in the arena. With all that said, you would think they won a championship the way they talk trash. They worry about us more than any ball club in the league. They dedicate at least 20 threads on the Knicks, our players the organization etc. Try winning a chip first then talk trash. As far as I'm concerned they will always be a bridesmaid and never a bride.


im glad they r movin to brookyln tho, they will actuallly sell tickets imo.CAA is a horrible arena and its in a horrible location. i really dont go to nets games b/c of that arena.the times i went there, the security was so low, that i was able to go to a better seat 9 times out of 10.
but i really dont care if the nets win or not, its always fun to watch basketball games imo.
and as for the garden, i still think some seats are overpriced......
as for net fans, they had to suffer thru losing season after losing season until kidd arrived.
sure,drazen/kenny anderson/coleman were great players,but they did not win a championship and drazen didnt last long .
ever since they got kidd,the nets hav been to the playoffs in every year, and two finals.last season was lookin like a disaster w/ just RJ but kidd came back and the vc trade fell thru.it was a season that wasnt supposed to hapen but it did and the nets got to the playoffs(even tho they got swept).
ever since the beginning of the kidd era, more people became net fans b/c of their fast break style and they almost had the championship twice, and now they got a exciting and elite player in carter.

now as for the knicks, i think they r a great organization. ny has a great franchise, stadium, and all the media, which are basically all the signs of greatness. but the team went thru hell thru the couple of seasons,sort of like the nets in the 90's.but ever since LB came, there is a sign of hope and knowledge that this knick team will get out of this draught, maybe not this year, but the years/seasons after r lookin promising w/ LB and the rest of the knicks.and also, IT isnt a bad gm.imo, he is doin great w/ this situation of the salaries. he drafted well,made a good trade to get curry, and brought LB to ny.

PS: but i hav notice some hate towards vc and net fans that follow him, or so ive seen from both forums.but tell me this, vc was expected to be in ny, and banners and signs were up to hype up knick fans of his arrival,but he never came.trust me when i say, that his name and picture in blue and orange were in signs and billboards. if vc went to ny, i doubt u would give him such hate if he had a season like the last one for the knicks.true or false?

please dont mistake me as a supporter for either side of this rivalry, as these two teams r not the only ones i watch, but they r both my top 2.i just decided to do some digging in info for the last few seasons of both franchises.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> PS: but i hav notice some hate towards vc and net fans that follow him, or so ive seen from both forums.but tell me this, vc was expected to be in ny, and banners and signs were up to hype up knick fans of his arrival,but he never came.trust me when i say, that his name and picture in blue and orange were in signs and billboards. if vc went to ny, i doubt u would give him such hate if he had a season like the last one for the knicks.true or false?


Read the previous post carefully, I said I was a Vince fan. You don't know me to even say who I would hate and who I would not hate. Frankly, I hate some players on my Knick squad. I'm not a bandwagon fan and never will be.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> *Read the previous post carefully*, I said I was a Vince fan. You don't know me to even say who I would hate and who I would not hate. Frankly, I hate some players on my Knick squad. I'm not a bandwagon fan and never will be.


oops sorry. its just that some hatred has come toward vince from other knick fans, im not pointing to one in particular, as ive had heard some discussions in bars/resturaunts between fans saying vince is nothin and blah blah and some racist stuff about him, blah blah.
all im sayin is that there r some who say and think like that.im not a bandwagon fan either, as ive been watchin these two teams carefully in the past 11-12 years.i didnt turn a net fan when kidd arrived,b/c i came here first .


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

and now im bored. :boohoo:


:spam:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> oo
> 
> Penny you right, I know I enjoyed the Nets when they had Coleman, Kenny Anderson, and Drazen. I stopped watching them mainly because of the annoying, trash talking, bandwagon Net fans that flocked since Kidd arrived. When Vince arrived the bandwagon got even fuller, even though I'm a fan of his. The funny thing is they still can't even sell seats. My job gives away Nets tickets on a daily basis, that's beyond pathetic. You know it's sad during the playoffs last year and the year before you still saw empty seats in the arena. With all that said, you would think they won a championship the way they talk trash. They worry about us more than any ball club in the league. They dedicate at least 20 threads on the Knicks, our players the organization etc. Try winning a chip first then talk trash. As far as I'm concerned they will always be a bridesmaid and never a bride.



im with both of you ive always watched both teams...........but since the nets got kidd and carter you get all the bandwagon jumping fans.......who are basically just kidd and carter GROUPIES!!!

and i still watch both teams and root for my knicks but if the nets do well i dont have a problem wih it either, since NJ is like NY's lil sister


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

> Penny you right, I know I enjoyed the Nets when they had Coleman, Kenny Anderson, and Drazen. I stopped watching them mainly because of the annoying, trash talking, bandwagon Net fans that flocked since Kidd arrived. When Vince arrived the bandwagon got even fuller, even though I'm a fan of his. The funny thing is they still can't even sell seats. My job gives away Nets tickets on a daily basis, that's beyond pathetic. You know it's sad during the playoffs last year and the year before you still saw empty seats in the arena. With all that said, you would think they won a championship the way they talk trash. They worry about us more than any ball club in the league. They dedicate at least 20 threads on the Knicks, our players the organization etc. Try winning a chip first then talk trash. As far as I'm concerned they will always be a bridesmaid and never a bride.



kitty, you have gone much to far. this IS baiting. to call the nets pathetic just because of lack of ticket sales (ps we sold out EVERY PLAYOFF GAME) is a low blow. I have been a fan of this team since the late 90's and will continue to be a fan always. To generalize us as bandwagon fans shows me that there is an amount of jealousy in your writing because the knicks will never reach the potential of the nets. Our team will continue to dominate the knicks, and it is your team that is the bridesmaid wishing that she was the bride. now this is not baiting, it is retaliation to your post that I FOUND offensive.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> im with both of you ive always watched both teams...........but since the nets got kidd and carter you get all the bandwagon jumping fans.......who are basically just kidd and carter GROUPIES!!!
> 
> and i still watch both teams and root for my knicks but if the nets do well i dont have a problem wih it either, since *NJ is like NY's lil sister*


one more comment like this and i will report you to the antlantic cm. I FIND ALL OF THESE POSTS as a direct attack on the citizens and fans of the new jersey nets.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> one more comment like this and i will report you to the antlantic cm. I FIND ALL OF THESE POSTS as a direct attack on the citizens and fans of the new jersey nets.



OMG LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> OMG LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your that stupid, ITS SARCASM . However, my post to kitty was dead serious.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

go ahead report me then and stop wasteing space and time


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> go ahead report me then and stop wasteing space and time


[strike]idiot,[/strike] i was being sarcastic!!!!! kitty was making out all nets fans to be whiners and bandwagoners.

No name calling!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

teenaged net fans are hard to read sometimes......any other person i wouldve got what they meant


sometimes your hormones overreact when ever someone talks about your nets or jersey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> teenaged net fans are hard to read sometimes......any other person i wouldve got what they meant
> 
> 
> sometimes your hormones overreact when ever someone talks about your nets or jersey


how old are you? i am willing to bet no older than 17-18 years old. so please, do not consider yourself so high and mighty.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> how old are you? i am willing to bet no older than 17-18 years old. so please, do not consider yourself so high and mighty.



this is a basketball forum..learn how to not take any comments seriously,....i was joking around, if you look at my post i havent really bashed anybody and i wont start too...


and i wouldnt have pointed out teenage net fan if i was a teenager myself,....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> this is a basketball forum..learn how to not take any comments seriously,....i was joking around, if you look at my post i havent really bashed anybody and i wont start too...
> 
> 
> and i wouldnt have pointed out teenage net fan if i was a teenager myself,....


again, how old are you?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry, but I will like the say the Nets fans that I have encountered are just wagoners.I shouldn't say all Net fans act this way. For the true Net fans that been around since the Coleman and Dr. Jay days kudos to them. Chosen I'm with you...I might start watching the Nets more once Kidd and Jefferson no longer wear the uni. With that said, I'm closing this thread because folks are getting testy. 

See you guys in the regular season. :cheers:


----------

